# Finding Love In Italy: Everything You Need To Know About Italian Men



## ladolcevita78 (Jul 27, 2009)

Upon my investigation of a previous question I posted, I found this ebook, which is a rather captivating title:

Amazon.com: Finding Love In Italy: Everything You Need To Know About Italian Men eBook: Isabella Domora: Kindle Store

Sometimes is soo hard to understand men, let alone an Italian one!


----------

